# Grundig Fernseher ins Heimnetzwerk



## Momo95 (22. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber es hat ja mit meinem Netzwerk zu tun...

Ich habe einen neuen Grundig Fernseher: 40 VLE 7140 C

Diesen möcht ich nun via Wireless-Lan in mein Heimnetzwerk integrieren. Das sollte auch mit einem W-Lan USB-Stick funktionieren. Grundig bietet einen eigens dafür gemachten Stick an: Grundig WiFi USB Dongle

Der freundliche Berater im M M hat mir geraten, einen W-Lan Stich von _Hama_ zu nehmen. Ist das ratsam?

Nun wollte ich Fragen, ob es ein alternative dazu gibt oder ob jemand damit schonmal Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Vielen Dank


----------

